# FMAT: Modern arnis terminology



## Clark Kent (May 15, 2007)

*Modern arnis terminology
By danish arnisador - Tue, 15 May 2007 16:51:24 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

I'm a recent practitionar of MA, and I'm hearing a lot of terms. I understand some of them, but is there anywhere online that I can find the vairous terms? Or can someone post the most common ones in this forum.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

